# 2002 maxima limited slip 6 speed



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

hi guys im new to this forum and i was wondering if anybody knows if i can put a limited slip diffy in my 2002 maxima six speed.is there an aftermarket one?phantom grip doesnt list one.help i need traction.


----------



## quicksilver98 (Sep 1, 2003)

Phantom Grip doesn't make one for the 6 speeds as of right now...just the autos and the 5-speeds.

Quaife only makes thema available up to 2001 right now.

I know that a helical limited-slip differential was optional on manual transmission Maximas starting in December of 2001, so they are available...it's just a matter of finding someone that makes them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

one dealer said it could be done another said no who do i believedo


----------

